# Hindi movies must watch in a life time



## adi007 (Sep 14, 2007)

Here post all your favorite Hindi movies
My favorites are 

Ta ra rum pum,
DHOOM1,
Main ho naa,
Don(Both old and new),
Sholey........


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

anand
bobby
hare rama hare krishna
sholey
gupt..
Mili
Aradhana(rajesh khanna)
Akki's Khiladi
Dil(1990)
Love in Tokyo(Joy Mukherjee,Asha Parekh)
Aashiqui
DDLJ
Ghayal(sunny)
Masoom (1983)
Hero(1983)
Rocky(sunju baaba)
Mein Khiladi Tu anari
Mr.India
Jewel thief
heera panna
and lot more to post..


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 14, 2007)

If the title is Must Watch in a lifetime then I guess we should not have endless list. As of now I would say
Sholay
Mother India 
Lagaan


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 14, 2007)

Chak De India, SWADES..


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 14, 2007)

for me : 

SWADES 
CHAK DE INDIA 

and by the way tara rum pum is a must watch movie ..wat a joke


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 14, 2007)

Already a similar thread running...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49326

Thread reported.


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 14, 2007)

Seems a thread of average movies

Must watch

Chak de india
Sarkar
Anand


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2007)

socha na tha


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Sep 15, 2007)

^^+1


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

kiranmania said:
			
		

> Already a similar thread running...
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49326
> 
> Thread reported.



let this thread run adleest this thread is about Hindi movies-those "must-watch are full of angrej filums.let this thread chaloo..


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 15, 2007)

Kaante

Nothing beats it!

Karo Meeting, Karo Conference!

Thi Thi Thi Kassam Se Thi

Just cant forget it man


----------



## VIRENKAY (Sep 16, 2007)

Do Bigha Zameen, Bandini, Sujata ....all Bimal roy's Movies
Kagaz ke phool
Awaara, Shri 420
Sholay
Mother India
Guide ( My most Fav)
Jewel Thief
Umrao Jaan (Rekha)
Ek duje ke liye
Woh saat din
Chameli ki shaadi
Saaransh
Ek Ruka hua Faisla
Ek doctor ki maut
Saaheb
Deewar
Kala Patthar
Jaane bhi do yarron
Hera pheri (akki,suniel,Paresh)
Rang de Basanti
Omkara
Company
Satya
Black Friday
...lots more...thats enough


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 16, 2007)

Purab Aur Paschim
Mother India
Muhgal-E-Azam
Satyam Shivam Sundaram
Pakiza
Nikaah
Mera Naam Joker
Anand
Heer Ranjha


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

how? i forgot chameli ki shaadi ?  anil kapoor & Amrita Singh


----------



## iMav (Sep 16, 2007)

Dil Chahta Hai ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2007)

Never seen, just heard:

Garam Hawa


----------



## entrana (Sep 16, 2007)

chakde india rocks man just watched it a couple days ago


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

Andaaz apna apna,Nayak-The real hero,chak de india.


----------



## New (Sep 16, 2007)

1.Swades
2.Rang De Basanti
2.Dhoom-1
3.Lakshya


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2007)

SWADES , SArkar, DIL chahta hai .,, Hey baby is also good


----------



## adi007 (Sep 17, 2007)

Extensions:

Ta ra rum pum
Chak De
Swadesh
Lagaan
Bheja Fry
Bombay to Goa
.....



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Already a similar thread r[unning...
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49326
> 
> Thread reported.


IT's about must watch movies not must watch HINDI movie


----------

